# Granada train



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Thought this extract may be of interest to some as it appears there may be a review of the Spanish train routes due to costs. In particular the bold comment is interesting! 

_Spanish train operator Renfe is threatening to scrap the passenger train service between Algeciras and Granada because it is failing to generate enough income to cover its €478 million annual running costs. 
Its closure would affect thousands of students attending Granada University, travellers using Algeciras port and businesses along the line who rely on income from hikers and day-trippers. 
The transport ministry is to submit a list of the most costly lines around Spain at the end of the year and is expected to axe the least financially viable. 
*Reports show that 328 stations in Spain receive no more than five passengers a day and 29 are used by no more than 10 passengers a year!* 
In 2011 the lines generated an income of €190 million (less than 40% of the €478 million cost) leaving Renfe with a deficit of €288 million._


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

111KAB said:


> Thought this extract may be of interest to some as it appears there may be a review of the Spanish train routes due to costs. In particular the bold comment is interesting!
> 
> _Spanish train operator Renfe is threatening to scrap the passenger train service between Algeciras and Granada because it is failing to generate enough income to cover its €478 million annual running costs.
> Its closure would affect thousands of students attending Granada University, travellers using Algeciras port and businesses along the line who rely on income from hikers and day-trippers.
> ...


Yes - seen that - very sad. I have friends who run businesses that depend upon that train. We use it frequently to go from Jimena up to Bar Allioi and El Molino del Santo both of which would be badly affected by closure. We also go to Ronda or Ageciras for the day. Many students use it to go to Granada or Algeciras. It is often packed with tourists visiting Ronda from cruise ships.

I find the figure of 478 million very high to keep a few railway stations open and a small amount of rolling stock but I am no expert. The point is that the track itself, all the signalling, crossings and eveything else will still have to be maintained anyway as it is an important freight route from Algeciras and carries the fast train from Algeciras to Ronda/Cordoba/Madrid. 

I just can't believe that axing the slow train would save that much money.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Question 1 would have to be when was this report 'published'... If yesterday (Dec 28th) I would treat it with a great deal of suspicion...

RENFE and ADIF have recently spent a great millions of euros in completely rebuilding the line and upgrading the signalling between Ronda and Algeciras. The route is also one of the main Spanish rail freight lines... It is also considered to be one of the world's most scenic routes and as such generates a great deal of tourist traffic...

Sounds like a Dec 28th story to me....


----------

